# help!!! Macbook frozen & paper due tomorrow!



## plynch (Apr 11, 2010)

hello everyone!

last night, i turned on my macbook (upgraded to newest OS if that matters) and all i got was a blue screen. i tried the whole shift safemode thing and did first aid on the harddrive and restarted. . now all i'm getting is the apple screen wit the loading ticker moving clockwise. . LEASE HELP!


----------



## plynch (Apr 11, 2010)

okay, i just was able to get back into the safe boot loadup... what should i do from here?


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Just had a similar thing happen--it turned out to be the drive.


----------



## mastercookiez (Apr 13, 2010)

I call the little rainbow loading circle thing the BBoD, "Beach Ball of Death"! At my school, EVERY STUDENT has a MacBook and the same problem happened to me and I had to get a new hard drive, all my files and stuff were gone and everything.

I got up to this screen: http://wlmtips.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/mac-boot-splash.png

and then...

This error message came up: http://img171.imageshack.us/i/dsc0001tw4.jpg/

I brought it to the computer guy at my school and he said that the hard drive is dead, he sent it back to Apple and got it back 2 days later. All of the other MacBooks in my school all have 250GB HDD's in them, but Apple probably didnt have them in stock so I have a 500GB HDD in my MacBook! LoL! You can replace it your self if you know what your doing but Send it back to Apple if you DONT know much about Macs!


----------

